# Whats a good bow for a new female archer?



## Bluez (Mar 10, 2014)

My girlfriend is 5'4 and 115 lbs. She has shown interest in getting into archery with
me but I don't know what kind of bows she should be looking at?

Whats a good starter bow with lower poundage? Price is no problem..just want something
that is good quality.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

My wife is 5'4 and 120 lbs, she has 4 bows, all set up a little different for different types of shooting. Does she want a compound or a traditional bow? what will it be used for? Hunting, 3D, indoor target? If she wants a compound the main thing is to get her a really smooth cam, stay away from a speed bow. My wife hunts with a Hoyt 50 lb. Carbon Spyder 30 (Z5 cam) and loves the light weight of 3.6 pounds. Her 3D bow is a 2014 50 lb.Carbon Spyder Turbo with Z5 cams at 33" and for backup a Matrix with GTX cams. She target shoots with a 40 lb. Hoyt Pro comp Elite at 37 inches. You will probably want to get a 30-40 pound bow unless she works out or does gymnastics, etc. then get a 40-50 pound bow. In a Hoyt she will need a #1 cam and probably be a 25 or 25.5 inch draw. I haven't shot the new 2016 bows, but I am sure they are nice. It is hard to find a bow in most pro shops for a women, much less a couple to test. There are lots of other great bows to choose from like Mathews, etc. Do you work on your own equipment or rely on a shop? If you need to have a pro shop work on your equipment, buy one from your local shop (they will probably have to order one) and you will get better service. Stay away from the Big Box stores, they don't carry high end equipment for women.


----------



## Khaleesi (Dec 31, 2015)

My Hoyt RinTec served me quite well for 10 years. I'm now upgrading to a Hoyt Defiant after much research. I would suggest looking at Bowtech Eva Shockey series, Hoyt Defiant or Carbon Spyder, Mathews Chill, or PSE Stiletto. I'd have her try some out at local pro shops. I know it's hard to find women's weight bows to try but most larger pro shops will have at least a few to try. OR if you're lucky, one of the owners might be female and allow her to try theirs (that's how I got to try out a Carbon Spyder). I chose to buy the Defiant without getting to try it as I read tons of reviews on it on here and feel confident the draw will be nice (anything these days is better than my 10 year old bow, though lol). Good luck in your search and congrats on your girlfriend joining in on the sport!


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

The other advice is great. Answer those questions first. If the DW is initially too high, she may not enjoy shooting and is more likely to injure herself. 

I am 5'4" with a 24DL. I have short arms for my height. In a perfect world, I would have likely had a 25-25.5DL. It is much easier to find bows down to 25DL than 24DL.

6 yrs ago, I had to start at 35DW with a youth bow. It had a 15DW range. Within a year without additional exercises, I got it up to 50 DW.

Check her eye dominance. I am RH & left eye dominated. I started shooting RH. For my 2nd now, I switched to LH.

She may wish to build up her muscles before going to Pro shops to try bows. Rowing machines and pushups will help. Pullups are better than pushups to develop the muscles, however, they may be less convenient to do.

Another bow not listed above is the Elite Spirit.


----------



## oneal14200 (Jan 18, 2016)

I am new to it as well and I purchased a Hoyt Vicxen, Absolutely the perfect bow for someone starting out because it has such a wide range for the draw weight & length to fit her. It's a light bow, easy to draw & very versatile. 

Hope this helps :archery::smile:


----------



## Bluez (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks to all for the replies



> Do you work on your own equipment or rely on a shop?


I always let the shop tune them up



> Does she want a compound or a traditional bow? what will it be used for? Hunting, 3D, indoor target?


She wanted a smaller compound for target shooting only. Maybe later I can talk her into hunting :wink:


----------



## SixShooter14 (Nov 1, 2013)

Bluez said:


> My girlfriend is 5'4 and 115 lbs. She has shown interest in getting into archery with
> me but I don't know what kind of bows she should be looking at?
> 
> Whats a good starter bow with lower poundage? Price is no problem..just want something
> that is good quality.


Inky has a gf??? That's hard to believe :wink: 


Per the OP....Ms. Blueyes has an older infinite edge by Diamond/bowtech. Its really more of a youth bow, but it's pretty adjustable and lightweight. She loves it, but she also picked it out several years ago.

I think taking her to some shops to test as many bows as possible is probably #1. Get something she enjoys shooting. And make sure it fits her.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

my fiance' has a mission craze and loves it. she is smaller as well and really cant pull anything more then 20 lbs. i love watching her shoot that thing, lol.


----------



## Bluez (Mar 10, 2014)

> Inky has a gf??? That's hard to believe


I'm down to just one now


----------



## Bluez (Mar 10, 2014)

She really liked the Quest Bliss Bow by G5 and it was cheaper than the Hoyt Charger Vixen and Diamond Infinite Edge.


----------



## Joe4shore (Mar 4, 2014)

My girl is a beginner. We ended up buying her the Bear Finesse. It was her favorite bow next to the Eva shockey series. But being she is a beginner we didn't wanna invest that much in the beginning. The bear is priced great and you are getting a great product for the cost. The draw cycle is very smooth. Happy with this product


----------



## StringStalkerEJ (Dec 9, 2013)

I bought my sister a Bear Finesse she loves it. Its got a smooth draw and single mild cam. It starts at 40# and can go to 50#. If I were you I would start her out on something single cam, with a brace height of 6.5" or better.


----------



## SCLadyArcher06 (Aug 17, 2015)

I shoot the Elite Energy 32. Great bow. Very easy to draw. Has great let off. I could hold it back for days!


----------



## Theresa1 (Jan 8, 2016)

I just purchased my first bow, an Elite Spirit. I just got it last weekend, so I haven't shot it much, but I did try several other bows before making the purchase and I really liked the Spirit. Another one I was looking at was the Bowtech Carbon Rose. I think the best thing you could do is take her to a shop to determine her proper draw length (since sometimes the measurement isn't completely accurate, or so I was told) and also her draw weight, and then start looking at bows. That may give you more options for bows, or can eliminate some as well.


----------



## hardwaregrrl (Dec 5, 2015)

david archer said:


> I've read about the Alpine Pink camo and it has good specs and design for the female archers
> read about the Pink camo here https://authorityarchery.com/manufa...und-bows-confidently-beautiful-pink-camo.html


Spam alert.....


----------



## asouthpawgirl (Aug 29, 2015)

Samick sage offers beautiful takedown recurve bows. They are wooden and start with pretty low poundage. That's how I started. You'll have to add an arrow rest if she doesn't want to shoot off the shelf.


----------



## CoachErl (Jul 1, 2012)

My wife is on her 4th bow in 4 years...Just go straight to a top of the line bow and save yourself the trouble of her always wanting a newer and better one. lol Lindsay started with a Bowtech Heartbreaker (she didn't like the draw cylce), switched to a Strother Hope (she actually took 2nd in state indoor with it but didn't like the back wall), went to a Mathews HTR (liked the draw cycle but torqued it real bad and didn't like the back wall), and is now shooting an Elite Spirit (loves the draw cycle and absolutely loves the back wall). She has placed fourth at both the Midwest Open and ISAA pro/am with it while owning it for less than a month.


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

http://hoyt.com/compounds/ignite I would definitely recommend the Hoyt Ignite! This bow has tons of adjustability. 15-70 lbs. in draw weight and 19-30" in draw length. This is a bow she can grow into and with a decent price tag of around $475 for a complete setup that includes a Fuse 3 pin sight, Fuse stabilizer and Fuse 4 quiver. That's my 2 cents!


----------



## elite1992 (Sep 26, 2015)

My girlfriend started off with a bear rumor then changed to a elite spirit that she really loves and easy for her to draw.


----------



## lexipearl (Feb 2, 2016)

Mathews Jewel or Elite Spirit if you dont mind putting out the $


----------



## MeloBow (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm 5'3", 120#, 25" Draw length and 35#Draw weight. I'm still shooting my very first bow for indoor target only, and I was sold a Mission Menace by Mathews. I really love the bow. It was inexpensive, it's not too heavy, and I am learning a ton and excelling by just changing up bow accessories (stabilizers, weights, scopes, etc.). I haven't had the bow a year yet and I would like to shoot a "fancier" bow, but not until I'm more confident in my techniques on this beginner bow first. Great advice from everyone above, however.


----------



## blue_bird (Feb 25, 2014)

I started out with a hoyt charger and then quickly switched to the mathews SDX, the sdx is still my favorite although I have added a few others to the collection.


----------



## Jenn Surrena (May 28, 2014)

I started out with a Mission Craze.. it was ehh ok.. Couldnt get the accuracy I wanted out of it for 3D. After that I had a Hoyt Ignite and had the same issues. It seems the "Highly adjustable" bows didnt work for me, mainly because my DL is 23.5" and I was at about 45lb DW. I suggest if she wants to shoot targets and wants more accuracy to actually buy a bow for women. Such as an Elite Spirit, Bear Finesse, etc etc... I shoot a Strother Hope now, and have a New Breed Blade SS ordered.. Both of those are also GREAT bows.. Good luck !!


----------



## Carbon Tracker (Jul 6, 2011)

Elite Energy 35 is a great shooting bow, my daughter shoots one and loves it


----------



## dagower (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a stinger stiletto, I love it. Super light, and you can get the shorter draw lengths.


----------



## pmcrec2001 (Sep 22, 2012)

My wife bought the Mission craze II after much debate and my sun got a Bear youth. Both are great and good up to about 60lbs or so and can be adjusted without the use of a press. Plus the Mission is a little forgiving.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

I've shot a Bowtech and Elite. Both good bows. My husabnd took me to some shops and let me try different ones out for my first bow. I'd say that's her best bet. She will fell more comfortable that way! I help teach 4H and most of the youth that are in Archery have the Infinite Edges. From what I can tell they can very accurate bows and not alot of $$$. Good luck!


----------



## Elaina (Feb 27, 2016)

With her stature, I'd probably lean toward the Bear Finesse, for reasons the others have already said. My 2 cents.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Parker SideKick XP. Adjustable draw length from 18 up to 28 inches. Adjustable draw weight from 30 up to 50 pounds. You can really dial it in to fit her and grow with her.

I have one. It had been 13 years since I last tried to draw a bow. I had a motorcycle wreck 13 years ago that really messed me up. The owner of the bow shop let me try several bows, but when I grabbed that Parker, I know I'd found my bow.

I shoot my 12 arrows with it most every day. Today, I plan to experiment with the draw lengths and see if one really suits me best. Changing draw length on the Parker is as simple as removing a screw and rotating the cam's "module" to the desired length and putting the screw back. You do that at each cam. No press needed.

I also found that I shoot better with a thumb release as compared to a strap release.

Bobby


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

The Parker also has a brace height in excess of 7" - pretty nice. To me it is pretty forgiving when I make my shooting errors.


----------



## CT01 (Oct 13, 2013)

Also shooting the Elite Spirit and it is a very stable and smooth bow. Using it for 3D so max 35-40yds, I'm wondering how it would do in 'Field' like competitions out to 70yds but haven't tried it at it yet. I know male archer's prefer 35"+ axle-to-axle bows for longer distance shooting but I'm quite positive the Elite Spirit with it's 32" axle-to-axle will hold up quite fine for ladies archer's at lower draw lengths, especially with its 7" brace height. I'm interested to hear some experiences from other lady archer's on this topic..


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

CT01, funny you should mention an Elite, for just today I bought one. Mine is the Elite Impulse 31 (27" draw). I was reading a variety of threads on "Best Bows for Bad Shoulders" and time and again Elites were recommended. I reckon a "bad shoulder bow" would be just right for lady archers.

I wasn't able to bring it home, it is on order. The one I got is rated from 30 pounds up to 50 - just what I need. And I thought my Parker was smooth, but man, that Elite is like butter.

Can't wait to get it.

Bobby


----------



## austinjoe13 (Sep 7, 2015)

Diamond Infinite Edge Pro, Cabela's Teal Instigator or Influence, Bear Cruzer, Cruzer Lite, Finesse, or even the little Apprentice 3. All of them will accommodate your wife. For a nicer bow, look at the Bowtech Eva Shockey Edition; it weighs 3.3lbs.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

bltefft said:


> CT01, funny you should mention an Elite, for just today I bought one. Mine is the Elite Impulse 31 (27" draw). I was reading a variety of threads on "Best Bows for Bad Shoulders" and time and again Elites were recommended. I reckon a "bad shoulder bow" would be just right for lady archers.
> 
> I wasn't able to bring it home, it is on order. The one I got is rated from 30 pounds up to 50 - just what I need. And I thought my Parker was smooth, but man, that Elite is like butter.
> 
> ...


I misspoke, my Impulse goes from 40-50 pounds.


----------



## Beccapottery (Feb 29, 2016)

I would recommend a Hoyt Carbon Spyder. I am 5'5 with a 25.5" draw length. I have one. It shoots very fast. I use the #1 cam which is very efficient. It's IBO speed is 332. I get 282 FPS pulling only 44 pounds with a 220 grain 3D arrow.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Bought my wife a Bear Cruzer to get her into the sport.
So far so good. The DW flexibility gives her a chance to start very low and build up. She's increased 4 lbs in just a week and is not struggling like she did at first.
We'll increase 1/2 a turn at a time. If she sticks with it we'll bump up to a higher end bow, but for now it's all good.
It's something that I can easily resell without taking a total bath on it.


----------



## m.humm6 (Nov 15, 2015)

I am only 5'2 weighing 125 pounds without a lot of upper arm strength. I currently shoot a Hoyt Ruckus and it is a great first bow.


----------



## amurr (Mar 9, 2016)

I am new as well and just got the Mathews Hype. Draw weight goes from 20-70# I think. I currently have it at 35# and I love it!!


----------



## WT-assasin (Nov 27, 2012)

Mission Hype


----------



## Lkcountrygirl (Nov 3, 2015)

Hype DT is what my honey just bought me and I LOVE IT !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcmom1998 (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a 26dl and bad sholders. I started on a genesis at 8 lbs. About 8 months later I worked up to a mission menace. Big step up. After having for a year it is up to 32 lbs. So something to grow as and build with. Also 
Not a bad shooting bow. Not overly heavy so can add a stab and good sight without breaking the arm.


----------



## broadhead70 (Aug 7, 2015)

Love my Mission Craze and my 12 year old boy and 10 year old girl also love thiers


----------



## dcmom1998 (Jan 10, 2016)

I started with an 8 lb genesis bad shoulders and short draw. Moved up to a Mission Menace about 8 months later. It has been 1 1/2 years since I started now my Menace is 32 lbs. I still really like my Menace but want to move up to a longer a2a. I have been shooting a lot of other bows getting ideas. Found some I liked but not really liked the way I did when I first shot my Menace. The wait goes on. Just keep trying em. Yes finding a short draw and light is a royal pain but it is worth it to look. One that was in spec for me that we thought I would live on paper really hurt to draw so that was a no. Also suggest the xpedition and obsession. Not super easy to find to try though.


----------



## cdloff (Mar 26, 2016)

I started with a Bear Cruzer which is one of those highly adjustable ones to see if I liked it. It was a good starter bow, but after a while I got frustrated with it. I've now bought a Bow Tech Carbon Rose, which I totally love. If you don't know if she will get into archery, you may want to try a less expensive beginner bow for starters and if she really gets into archery, then get a really good women's bow.


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

My oldest shot a Quest Bliss for the last year or so. Good bow. String will stretch if she shoots it a lot so watch for her DL getting longer. I will be restringing it soon so she can hunt with it. 

Wife shoots a Bear Finesse and really likes it. She did not want to spend a lot of money, and picked that one. It's a well built, good shooting little bow. 

We just bought our oldest an Elite Spirit. There is simply no comparison between the Bliss and the Spirit. It's a fantastic bow. She's 14 YO, 25" DL, pulling 38 lbs DW. The bow is perfect for her and she is shooting it so much better than the Bliss. 

My daughter shot the Carbon Rose, Eva Shockey, and Spirit side by side. She was able to draw the Spirit 2 lbs DW heavier than the other 2. Draw cycle on the Spirit is much smoother. Holding weight is less. Better valley and dwell zone, so she can hold on target longer. In her opinion the Carbon Rose was too light and the Shockey was too harsh to draw. But the Shockey is more speed bow then the Spirit.


----------



## stick2014 (May 5, 2016)

I love my Hoyt Ignite Vicxen!!! Great beginner bow, im currently looking to upgrade, so mine is for sale if interested!!


----------



## stacy5 (Mar 27, 2015)

PSE phenom is a great bow for women. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregg Bentey (Jul 4, 2009)

*Like new Carbon Rose*

I am selling my Daughters Carbon Rose. She found out she really wasn't interested in shooting after I purchased. If I would have to gues she has ran about 75 arrows through it. In fact never even had the chance to get her own arrows she and her mom shoot the same draw so she shot her moms the two or three times she shot. Her mom is also going to be selling her Eva Shockey she has only shot about the same amount.

Draw length is set at 25" right now I think but it's been in bow case for over a year so not positive. It is adjustable without mods from 22.5-27 I think. 
It will come with everything in pics. 
Viper sight 3 pins fiber optic not sure on pin size. 
Viper Stabalizer 
Rest it come with bow not sure what type it is ( full containment)
Peep and kisser. 
Paricord wrist strap that's on bow and the black and pink one and the Bowtech on and if I can find it a perple and Camo one. 
Also comes with release shown in picks ( it might be a True Fire not sure)
Also have 3 Pink Lumenoks that will come with it never shot.
$575.00 pluss Paypal fees or best offer TYD.
Everything in pics and I did find the other wrist stap


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I also have a 2012 PSE Stiletto 40# skullworks w pink string, w black gold sight, axion stablizer, whisker biscuit--It is a real smooth shooter--Was my main bow until the Carbon 32. I will give you a good price?


----------



## DeerTrax (Jun 13, 2017)

Ok as a person who teaches women's only classes, I'm gonna make a recommendation no one has mentioned. 
A Genesis bow or a low poundage recurve. 
Now bear in mind you need to know where she's going. Is she gonna stay trad, shoot instibctive or does she simply want to learn the motions (form)? 
Now don't forget to check her dominant eye. No sense buying the wrong "handed" bow. 
Once she gets the right bow I'd spend time with a string bow first as form is key in archery to reproduce a good shot. Everything must be consistant and watching where you hit isn't conductive to good form. 
The mission advice was also good, same for the diamond if you want more bow because of financial reasons. 
Many companies offer fully adjustable bows, the bear I like the least so try some other ones to see if you do try that route. 
Any questions you could always ask. 
Remember something, gotta grow someone in the sport. Success after some work imo is the best way. Too much negativity and many give up, too easy they might give up too. 
Teach her right, she might be with you a long time, best you both enjoy archery


----------



## DeerTrax (Jun 13, 2017)

Sorry the Genesis was mentioned. One other thing, a bow with a lot of torque or speed is not a beginners bow. I'd recommend staying away from that


----------



## johnism (Mar 14, 2015)

I have wondering the same to get my daughter started ..


----------



## Stina9162 (Aug 15, 2017)

I started this year and shot a Hoyt Defiant 30 in vixcen package, it was a great starter bow, now i just need to upgrade to higher draw weight


----------



## activebowhunter (Jul 29, 2017)

Katie loves her Eva Shockey Bow Tech. Sold her PSE Stiletto even though it shot wonderfully. Our advise is to try some bows made for women and buy the one YOU like!


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Dog gone I never got a buck like that. Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## battyhelo (Jun 26, 2017)

My 13 yr old started off with the Diamond Infinite Edge Pro a little less than a year ago. Great starter bow and has the capability to adjust as she becomes a stronger shooter. My daughter now shoots an Elite Energy 35, but stills used the Diamond for hunting.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

I would get her draw length checked first. Then based on that you might be able to narrow the choices- not too many bows go less than 25 inch draw length. I know because mine is 24 1/2. I like my Elite Spirit. Mine is a beautiful camo, fast enough, accurate. also goes down to 23 inch draw length. 
Or a takedown would be fun too- easy to switch out the limbs as her strength increases.


----------



## Nediak (Aug 30, 2017)

I agree with the Hoyt Vixen, when I stated I went with a cheaper bow, once I tried the Hoyt I as sold. So right for me,my upper body strength is not that great but with this bow I kept with my husband and my adult son!


----------



## krystenmcdaniel (May 25, 2017)

I love my Elite Impression!


----------



## davidpogue762 (Sep 10, 2017)

I am new to it as well and I purchased a Hoyt Vicxen, Absolutely the perfect bow for someone starting out because it has such a wide range for the draw weight & length to fit her. It's a light bow, easy to draw & very versatile.


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

Did the OP ever find a bow? This thread is from 2016...


----------



## ZoomZoom (Sep 4, 2017)

I am 5'5" and I was 115 pounds before I started eating my husbands cooking. Mathews. They actually have bows with grips designed more for a smaller hand. I have the Chill SDX. I still get 300+ fps with only a 26 inch draw and pulling 45 pounds. But the real feel of the poundage is less. It's an amazingly smooth draw with almost no wall to pull past. And Ince past the wall it's easy to hold. Unless you are pushing your poundage into increase it like I am. I'm trying to get to 50lbs.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Sep 4, 2017)

Oh to go past the SDX, Mathews has a lot of bows that are less expensive but still good bows. If you can find the right dealer they will let you try out each and every style. That was my experience and how I ended up with the SDX. I tried them all. And the Mathews dealer was the 3rd dealer we had gone to. I had tried PSE, Hoyt, Bear etc. the grip of major for a woman. I have trouble just using my top finger and thumb with the open palm which is the traditional way I guess but my fingers are also shorter so a smaller grip allows me to use the thumb with the index and middle finger leaving the other 2 to be loose.


----------



## krystenmcdaniel (May 25, 2017)

I love my Elite Impression!


----------



## Wayne338 (Oct 3, 2017)

my fiance' has a mission craze and loves it. she is smaller as well and really cant pull anything more then 20 lbs. i love watching her shoot that thing, lol.


----------



## m_soky (Jan 7, 2017)

Quest Radical or Storm.


----------

